# Greetings From Chim Land*



## chimchimski (Feb 22, 2008)

Hello,
My real name is Robin, I'm a fourth generation Floridian, and have been a writer for many years. My writing has mostly been kept secret; however, since my divorce I have become more open about it.
Curently I am working on my teaching degree, so that keeps me pretty busy.
I am working on a novel and I have finished three other short stories which are simply sitting, waiting to be read. (I fear they are not good enough.)

I am looking forward to meeting each of you and I hope to receive valuble knowlege from others who share the same desire and passion to write!


----------



## Sam (Feb 22, 2008)

Hello, and let me be the first to welcome you to writing forums, Robin. I look forward to reading and critiquing some of your work. 

Sam.


----------



## Shinn (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi there Robin and welcome to Writing Forums


----------



## rumpole40k (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Nickie (Feb 22, 2008)

Hello Robin, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## wordwarrior45 (Feb 22, 2008)

Welcome!

WW45


----------



## kaseyisrad (Feb 22, 2008)

Bonjour. 
Thats french fer hello. 
& Welcome.


----------



## ArlenOrobono (Feb 22, 2008)

What exactly is chim land? 

In any case, welcome!


----------



## chimchimski (Feb 23, 2008)

Chim Land...A place I go to slip out of the make up and the dressy attire, and slip into the sweats, sweater, and Chim Slippers!!


----------



## ArlenOrobono (Feb 23, 2008)

So it's a place .
Gotcha ^.~.


----------



## chimchimski (Feb 23, 2008)

Okay, Let's play.  
"Chim Land" is my place to unwind and write. Nobody is allowed in, this way, they can't disturb me there.


----------

